# Absolutely gutted :-( ** pics added **



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Some tw*t has just reversed into my car today. Was at parents house and parked outside when their neighbour opposite reversed off their drive into the side of my car.

Heard it happen as was just walking up the road, and heard a sound which can only be described as a tin can being crushed - ran back down the street to find them trying to drive off.

Damage is to the front drivers wing and I think the alloy is damaged (will post pic's later).

I'm absolutey gutted - only had it just 3 months.

The worrying thing for me is that the guy who did it refused to give me his insurance details and said he would paid cash - I explained that he was looking at a bill of around 2k because of the specialist repairs. He was like "no, no, I pay cash, don't want to lose no claims bonus". He drives an R reg honda civic - I've checked on the vehicle database (from the link posted on here) and it comes up with a red light 

Have reported it to my insurers (Audi) and hoping to take it down to Wayside Audi in MK to get them to cost up the damage and present the costs back to the guy. I think I'm looking at a new panel (the one with the wheel arch), and possible a new alloy. It ain't gonna be cheap 

The guy didn't even apologise.

K


----------



## woppy (Apr 11, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that.

I hope you get re-imbursed appropriately. I would be tempted to call the police and report it. If he isn't insured at least some justice may be done.

The lack of apology is disgusting, It costs nothing and doesn't legally admit liability.

If he was going to drive off and leave it that amounts to criminal damage in my book. Does he live by your parents? If so at least you know where he lives....

I feel for you especially as a fellow Brilliant/magma combo owner.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

woppy said:


> Very sorry to hear that.
> 
> I hope you get re-imbursed appropriately. I would be tempted to call the police and report it. If he isn't insured at least some justice may be done.
> 
> ...


thanks Woppy.

I wasn't sure whether the fuzz would be interested to be honest - I did think of calling them.

Luckily they live directly opposite my parents - so they can't escape that easily.

Remarkable the paintwork isn't hardly damaged at all - just a hoofing big dent in the wheel arch 

I just hope i get it sorted quickly and don't end up out of pocket.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd be tempted to just report it to the police as the guy was about to drive off - who knows, he could well be driving illegally, without insurance, whilst banned etc. You've already found a possible question mark over this (don't mention that to the cops!) so they may well know of him.

Always better to do something now rather than wish you had later if he gets difficult.

And recommend an opticians to him. Blind idiot. I'd be fuming. Hope you get it sorted. :?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the rules in the UK, but unless he has admitted fault and signed an incident report, then the police must be called. Failing this, there is no record of fault (he either admits fault and provides insurance details on the spot or the police sort it out). I think you need to call the police. If no other party is found to be responsible for the accident...there goes your no claims bonus!

At this point, it is still a hit-and-run.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Gutted for you 

Report to the police pronto. He sounds like a right c**t for not even apologizing.

*"I pay for crashing to your car...cash only very cheap no??"* Standard reply from the b*stard immigrants (well just the ones who try and flaunt the law because they don't give a toss).

Don't trust any of them and only get it sorted through the police / insurers.

The UK is going total tits up with all the people their letting in through. You're probably paying for his kid 'upbringing' through social security already...


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this Kazzaj.

I thought all drivers were required, by law, to provide name & insurance company as a minimum when involved in an incident? Failure to do so would be an automatic visit from the BIB. Going down the paying cash route is risky and not worth it especially as you were not even driving it.

Good luck.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this news KJ. Call the police, explain exactly what happened. Make sure you log the date time of call and the incident number they provide you for Insurance.

TBH i doubt the driver was insured given what you say :? Even more reason to phone the police. Hoep this doesn't make it 'awkward' for your parents.

Take care KJ, your emotions must be doing overtime atm.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for all your comments & advice guys.

Well I phoned the police and as I suspected they just weren't interested - they just said that the insurance co. will sort it out :?

They said that they couldn't reveal any information about the person or vehicle due to data protection etc and didn't even bother to take my details.

Makes me wonder what I pay my taxes for.

K


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I'd go mental with them and demand that they look into the matter of an uninsured driver on the roads.

Normally you can claim from the MIB for uninsured drivers, (so long as the driver is found and prosecuted - I think.) This process takes a long long time, so unfortunately you need to be prepared to have your ncb in limbo for a good while.

I know how frustrating it is, but at least you werent in the car or got hurt.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kazzaj, Feel for you, had the same thing happen to my VXR Corsa, 4 weeks old & reversed into rear quater panel, although this idiot admitted liability to his insurance Co. immediately. Goes in for repair tomorrow. Â£1100.
H.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Kazzaj. 


KAZZAJ said:


> - they just said that the insurance co. will sort it out :? K


Certainly they will but it will be your insurance company, not his. At best your insirance will then try to recover the cost from his insurance (assuming he has some) or directly from him - and if he doesn't have much money they probably won't bother.

I'm surprised that the BIB did not react to his failure to give insurance details; I thought that was mandatory following an accident.

After telling the police that he tried to drive away I'd have been VERY tempted to add that he smelt of booze. Maybe that would have got their attention. :?


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

VicTT said:


> Sorry to hear this Kazzaj.
> 
> 
> KAZZAJ said:
> ...


Yeah I was suprised too as I'd checked out on the Thames Valley Website first before calling and it advises you to call them to report an incident like this where the driver doesn't pass on their details.


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Not good I know but:

1) inform the police that the driver is refusing to give his insurance details. By law he must do this. Also let them know that the driver is driving without insurance - they MUST investigate this.
2) Inform your insurance company of the make reg etc. of the car involved, they can access each others databases so they'll quickly know the score.
3) might be worth calling th DVLA, was the other car taxed?

4) As much as it is gutting, I too had a badly damaged wing that needed to be replaced, also bumper was damaged. Medcalf did the repair (audi approved) and the car is like new. The damage was Â£863 inc. and they had the car for 4 days. Pretty good I thouight as they even valeted it  .

Soz about the bad news.... but don't worry too much...


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

you are having some bad luck aren't you
really sorry for you, it does make you feel angry at first, but don't worry that feeling does wear off fairly quickly.

I would concur with what everyone else has said, report it to the police within 24hrs and state that the driver refused to give his details. True

All the best


----------



## steventucker1971 (May 14, 2007)

hang on in there as you will get it repaired and it will be looking good as new in no time.


----------



## steventucker1971 (May 14, 2007)

syc23 said:


> Gutted for you
> 
> Report to the police pronto. He sounds like a right c**t for not even apologizing.
> 
> ...


hold on a second this has nothing to do with the guys race or country of origin. anyone could do just the same. i for one have a lot of respect for people coming to this country to try to better themselves, you can't pick where you are born.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about the damage to your pride and joy Kazzaj.
My wife's car was hit in similar circumstances a couple of years ago. We used a company called Qdos who specialise in dealing with non-fault vehicle accident claims, which meant that we didn't have to go through our insurers (except to notify them). No excess or no claims issues. The company took down all of the info, made a decision that it was clearly nothing to do with us and chased the third party and their insurers for the repair costs, meanwhile we got to put our car into the place we wanted it repaired a day or two after the knock, got a similar type courtesy car in the interim and a total lack of hassle.
Hope whatever happens, it doesn't take the shine of your baby!!


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your troubles kazzaj, that kind of behaviour is inexcusable, it nearly happened to me and I also actually did suspect that the person that crashed into me had been drinking.

Why don't people just stop and share their details etc, unless they've got something to hide.

Sorry I can't offer any practical help but I hope you get things fixed up very soon.

Best wishes, R.


----------



## jonathanr (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not defending the guy's actions at all, but I don't like the racist comments in this post - there are good and bad in all races. Unneccessary, unpleasant and ignorant.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jonathanr said:


> I'm not defending the guy's actions at all, but I don't like the racist comments in this post - there are good and bad in all races. Unneccessary, unpleasant and ignorant.


Totally agree - someones hits someones car and acts like an arse not apologising - whether he is green with 4 heads or white with spots is totally irrelevant. This place is becoming openly racist. How small minded can some people be?

And this..........



VicTT said:


> After telling the police that he tried to drive away I'd have been VERY tempted to add that he smelt of booze. Maybe that would have got their attention. :?


Is just laughable, right, let's resort to telling the police lies to help their decision making and best use of their stretched resources?

I agree in the circumstances it is very frustrating not getting the Police to take notice, but resorting to this to get yourself up the queue?

Pathetic.

KazzaJ - Sorry to hear about your car, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

jonathanr said:


> I'm not defending the guy's actions at all, but I don't like the racist comments in this post - there are good and bad in all races. Unneccessary, unpleasant and ignorant.


i wholeheartedly apologise if I have offended anyone in this post with any of my comments.

The post was started with me being in an absolute foul mood. This is the 2nd time this type of thing has happned to me in side the past year and I seem to be the one who always loses out monetry wise.

I really appreciate all the kind comments, support and advice everyone has given me - its helped me considerable and is much appreciated.

thanks 
K


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG Karen!

What a stroke of luck that you came back just in time!!!

Totally gutted for you hun, hope the idiot does what he say's (crossed fingers)

Thank god you changed your insurance - better chance of getting things sorted and moving on.

Keep us posted.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Lifted from the TVP website page. Write in and complain....the feckers would be more than interested in you if they caught you speeding. Typical response from the rozzers. No wonder the official stats show crime falling. :x :x :x

Q: I'm not satisfied with the way Thames Valley Police responded to a call I made. Who should I contact? 
A: Thames Valley Police's Quality of Service Unit (QSU) manages all complaints about our service delivery which includes any communications to the Force about call handling and our response to demands made on our resources.

The unit deals with any comments received by the Force - whether positive or negative - about call handling or resource response to an incident. It aims to respond as quickly as possible to any such comments.

The QSU does not deal with general complaints about the conduct of individual officers or police staff. Please see our FAQ on how to make a complaint against police for more information on how to complain in such circumstances.

Any comments about the quality of Thames Valley Police's call handling or resource response should be directed to:

Quality of Service Unit
Thames Valley Police Headquarters
Kidlington
Oxford
OX5 2NX

Email: Quality of Service Unit


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

steventucker1971 said:


> syc23 said:
> 
> 
> > Gutted for you
> ...


True that anyone regardless of nationality could do this.

I didn't mean to generalise. Just wanted to point out that while I have the upmost respect for those who come to this country to better themselves (legally), equally I don't like the fact there are others who migrate to other country just to drain a country's resources by illegal means. *This is not about race but peoples attitudes towards other law abiding roadusers *

*However, if you feel that you were offended then I can only offer my apologies for the above comments.*

Also, I think some of our European cousin's wouldn't even give a rats arse if they bump into you and then drive off.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> jonathanr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not defending the guy's actions at all, but I don't like the racist comments in this post - there are good and bad in all races. Unneccessary, unpleasant and ignorant.
> ...


Karen

I have re-read the whole thread. You have *nothing* to apoligise for, the racist comments did not come from you.

Now everyone - let's please move on from the politics eh?

Hitchbloke has it right for me, the guy is required to provide his details. The Police seem to have forgoten this - you are well advised to make sure they do. Well spotted Lee


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Thames valley police catch the uninsured drivers every week on ROADWARS!

Surely they must be interested, maybe you should phone tomorrow when they havent got lazy sunday workers who cant be bothered!


----------



## steventucker1971 (May 14, 2007)

totally agree.

request the guys insurance details, if he refuses, you have no option but to inform the police.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> OMG Karen!
> 
> What a stroke of luck that you came back just in time!!!
> 
> ...


thanks hun.

Yes I'm really pleased I changed my insurance - at least I'll get to see how good Audi/Zurich are (for all the wrong reasons  ) - I hope he does cough up but with only an R Reg honda civic I am really worried.

I just had a horrible feeling up going to get lumbered with a Â£350 excess bill with my insurers 

hopefully I can get an assessor to look at it tomorrow.

K


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Pics:

Amazingly the paint is pretty unscathed!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Fingers crossed he stumps up - From the pictures, the bill won't be massive. Looks like they will be able to pull that out and paint it?? If so, I would guess less than Â£500.

If so, and you know where this person lives, you should be ok


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Fingers crossed he stumps up - From the pictures, the bill won't be massive. Looks like they will be able to pull that out and paint it?? If so, I would guess less than Â£500.
> 
> If so, and you know where this person lives, you should be ok


yes lets hope he does. I didn't think you'd be able to pull out alluminium as it's quite a soft metal isn't it? :? I hope it is something as simple as that - I'm not keen on it being resprayed tbh 

His car sustained more injury than mine - although all over his car were signs of where he'd hit other stuff - obviously a very careful driver :roll:


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

kazz

this doesn't look too bad

As Fin says it should be a pull out and spray job.

This is nothing to do with racism, it's to do with attitudism, someone who is not prepared to apologise for their mistake, own up and pay the cost is a shit, no matter where they come from, But hey shit happens, I hope this works out for you and you are not financially compromised.

good luck and all the best


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> I didn't think you'd be able to pull out alluminium as it's quite a soft metal isn't it? :?


Yes it is. The problem with aluminium is that it stretches when dented and this makes it difficult to reinstate by 'normal' panel beating methods. It also work hardens which then needs heat treatment to restore malleability. I suspect that a new panel will be required but that's probably more in line with what you want in the way of repair.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

VicTT said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think you'd be able to pull out alluminium as it's quite a soft metal isn't it? :?
> ...


mmm yes that was what I was thinking - the trouble is the panel that the dent is in is now misalligned against the panel above.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this people just don't give a toss.Isn't the back end steel?


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry to hear about this people just don't give a toss.Isn't the back end steel?


thanks. No it was hit at the front drivers wheel arch - thankfully he only hit one panel.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Screw him - the car's pretty much brand new - I'd get the entire front-wing (along with any other panel that no longer lines up properly) replaced and sprayed on his insurace...or if he's paying cash, on his wallet!

For the cheek to try and drive away without leaving details...and then the cheek to not apologise for what is clearly driver error on his part - I would've had him crucified!

Completely agree with the point about the chap's citizenship status being irrelevant - I know know some British born-and-bred people who wouldn't give a damn about anyone else. Similarly, I know many people who come to the UK (sometimes under harsh circumstances) and make a real contribution to society.

My point is that anyone who tries to do a hit-and-run should be taken out and shot. People should learn to respect others' properties, and if that means a court appearance (hopefully resulting in a hefty fine and some time behind bars), then so be it. I am happy for my taxes to be spent on the much-needed re-education of these undesirable members of our society. The f**ker would probably claim legal-aid anyway! 

Rant over - I feel your pain KAZZAJ!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear your bad news Kazzaz.
I take it that you have informed your insurance company straightaway. You don't want them to find any small print that gets them out of paying up. If so, what did they advise you do with regard to claiming or taking cash from the 3rd party? What will have the least affect on your future costs (no claims bonus)? Remember that insurance companies always want to know about claims made in the last 5 years!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

KAZZAJ said:


> They said that they couldn't reveal any information about the person or vehicle due to data protection etc and didn't even bother to take my details.
> 
> K


That's bollocks.
We had an incident in the father-in-law's Bentley last year where some prick tried to over take us and another car in a blind dip and ended up crashing his car. He told the Police we'd ran him off the road (you should see the giant holes I picked in his "statement"  ) and he ended up getting my ex-directory telephone number, my address and my partner's name, as well as the fact that it was the father-in-laws car.
This information came from the Police.
I wonder if the fact he is a Sheriff's officer helped him any....... :roll:

I hope you get your car fixed, but I'd be pushing the matter with the Police. He's un-insured, probably doesn't even have a license, and I wonder if they'd feel the same if he'd knocked over and killed a little child?

Rogue


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news. Read the thread first thing, then my internet went down. so couldn't reply. Agree with some of the comments on here, I don't think it matters who did the damage, but the fact that they tried to drive away from the scene is inexcusable. Unfortunately, this is the world we now live in regardless of colour/race/creed. I hope you get it sorted and it now works out for you. If its any consolation this happened to one of my neighbours this week as well, although the guy didn't drive off and she has a Ford Focus!!


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

believe me now having seen the dent I bet the guy didn't even know he'd hit your car. I scraped my gatepost at under 5 mph and my wing was a total right off 10x worse than your damage. They'll get this looking good as new..


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for everyones kind wishes and advice.

An update:

Took the car to Audi Wayside in Milton Keynes this morning - they are estimating the damage to be around Â£1200. Basically the whole middle panel (where the wheel arch is) needs replacing. They are also going to contact a company who can help if this guy doesn't pay up and can check whether the car is insured etc.

Audi insurance phoned me today and basically said that if I have to go through them it'll cost Â£350 excess (I have protected NCD) and that they would claim against him to recover this amount only.

Just waiting for the quote to turn up (hopefully tomorrow) and then I will go an knock on his door!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Â£1200 wow.

Blimey Karen that must have been a bit of a shock! Let's hope the idiot doesn't start talking about getting it repaired by his cousin or something.

Did you decide to make that police complaint? And can you explain a little more about the company who checks him out??


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Isn't there a central fund that all insurance companies pay in to to offset costs arising whereby one of the parties is un-insured?
I'm sure I read somewhere recently that premiums are typically loaded by around 15% to contribute to this fund. That being the case wouldn't Kazza, or her insurers on her behalf, be able to claim against this fund to cover her excess?

That's assuming, of course, that this chap wasn't insured. But given his action/response I'd bet my house on the fact that he isn't.

Have you gone back to the police yet Kazza? If not might I suggest you do.  At least it might prevent him from doing the same to somebody else, when he might be able to make his getaway without being seen.

Personally I'd have the fecker hung, drawn and 1/4d.

Bring back public stoning (women allowed :wink: )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd try the dent master type people. They will be able to sort that no problem. I've seen them fix much worse. I wouldn't put it into a body-shop. Paint, overspray and will it ever match?


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

wow...saw the pics and thought not too bad but then I saw the estimate  Shocking! Hope you get it fixed soon enough!


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Â£1200 wow.
> 
> Blimey Karen that must have been a bit of a shock! Let's hope the idiot doesn't start talking about getting it repaired by his cousin or something.
> 
> Did you decide to make that police complaint? And can you explain a little more about the company who checks him out??


I wrote off my whole wing, scraped the paint off my door and bumper and it only cost Â£862 inc parts and labour from an Audi approved repairer....


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Â£1200 wow.
> 
> Blimey Karen that must have been a bit of a shock! Let's hope the idiot doesn't start talking about getting it repaired by his cousin or something.
> 
> Did you decide to make that police complaint? And can you explain a little more about the company who checks him out??


I was actually estimating the bill to be nearer 2k actually - but yes it is a lot of money for the actual damaged caused.

re police complaint - I spoke to a work colleague who's other half is a policeman - he basically said that the info I have received from the other party is about all I'm going to legally get and that the police can't really help unless he actually left the scene of the accident, which in theory he did but I caught him at it, they can't really help.

I'm just waiting for the company to make contact with me (re: co that can check out the guys details) then I'll pass on the details.

Zuric (Audi) have been really good so far. Their claims department rang me this morning, and clearly explained the process of what I could expect to happen. I've then been contacted by a hire company about a courtesy car whilst I wait for mine to be repaired, and also a company has made contact about claiming for my uninsured losses etc. The acid test will be if I have to go through them how they act on my behalf in claiming back my excess.

K


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

lossyman said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Â£1200 wow.
> ...


mmmm that's interesting - hopefully they'll supplied an itemised quote. I've also asked them to refurb the alloy wheel as it was damaged as well, but compared to your costs it does seem a bit steep doesn't it :?


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I'd try the dent master type people. They will be able to sort that no problem. I've seen them fix much worse. I wouldn't put it into a body-shop. Paint, overspray and will it ever match?


thanks for the suggestion Toshiba I'm not sure if the dent master peeps would be able to repair all of it :? the problem is the panel is now mis-alligned against the panel above - its pushed in (the one where it curves over the wheel arch) and there is a crease further down the panel which isn't very visible in the pictures. K


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow that really sucks, I guess he didnt have the rear parking sensors (feeble attempt at humour).

Good luck, soon be forgotten when it is all done and dusted.


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> lossyman said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


Your quote is steep. I used Medcalf & Co who developed the techniques with Audi for Aluminium body repairs and is on the 10 approved list. The parts were Â£200, labour and paint Â£450 ish, VAT on top too. My wing basically pushed into the door but just took the paint off and scraped my bumper. The repair is amazing, just like new and I have phantom black. Totally 100% satisfied with the work. I paid up myself as it was my fault (pillar now removed :lol: ). Even if you have protected NCD, insurance premiums still go up, just test this out on any website by adding an accident in the last 5 years  ......

I'd have though at most even with a Â£60 ally repair you'd be looking at Â£900 but this is based on my repair and perhaps I just got a good deal.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello

update:

Got the quote today:

Â£797 labour  (14 hours work) 
Â£99 parts
Â£123 paint
+ VAT

total bill Â£1190.11

includes panel replacement and refurbing of alloy wheel.

Went over to see the neighbour tonight they have agreed to pay and will give me cash  on Monday. So we shall see if they show me the colour of their money :?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Result! (...hopefully!)


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> total bill Â£1190.11
> 
> Went over to see the neighbour tonight they have agreed to pay and will give me cash  on Monday. So we shall see if they show me the colour of their money :?


At that price, it makes you wonder why he/she didn't want to go through their insurers.

Surely they wouldn't have been stung anywhere near that amount as an increase when their next premium is due??

That is, if they were insured in the first place............


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> Went over to see the neighbour tonight they have agreed to pay and will give me cash  on Monday. So we shall see if they show me the colour of their money :?


Karen,

It's probably obvious, but *if* it isn't completely resolved on Monday (and of course, we all hope it is) I'd recommend you don't hang around taking further action.

Are you able to take any incriminating photos of the part of his car that hit yours?

There's some good advice in this thread, especially the initial comments form lossyman and Sussex_Paul.

Many years ago someone ran into the side of my car (entirely his fault) and gave the same yarn; he'd pay for it in cash so no need to involve the police and insurers (I wonder why?). He never paid me the cash, in fact I never got a response from the contact details he gave me. My insurer dealt with it and their investigators and legal team eventually found him and he settled with them - nowadays I think the insurers are more likely to just take the hit (excuse the pun) and charge the innocent driver an excess and more in future premiums (the NCD is only a percentage discount, the undiscounted price still rises - so the discounted price rises proportionally too).

But in closing, good luck on Monday. I'm sure we all hope it gets resolved as smoothly as you expect.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> But in closing, good luck on Monday. I'm sure we all hope it gets resolved as smoothly as you expect.


Indeed... then get Dentmaster out and have a holiday on the rest! :lol:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > Went over to see the neighbour tonight they have agreed to pay and will give me cash  on Monday. So we shall see if they show me the colour of their money :?
> ...


hello, many thanks for the advice - everyone has been really helpful and I'm so appreciative.

I'm very cagey that they will come up with the cash if I'm honest and I'm fully expecting to have to go through my own insurers . The accident was been reported to the insurers (Audi) shortly after it happened just in case they didn't pay up. I took photo's of his car as well with the scrape of my paint on the bumper!

thank you for your good wishes and I hope it's good news on Monday.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen

Odd you say the quote includes for a replacement panel, but parts are only listed as Â£99. Have I got that wrong?

It's also odd that he wants to pay cash, but I guess it takes all sorts. Fingers crossed you get your money. If not, I am sure we can organise a mass meet down your way :wink:

As for the qoute - you might do well to contact one of the other "10" see what they say. Who knows it might turn out to be an early Christmas present LOL.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> If not, I am sure we can organise a mass meet down your way :wink:


Yeh, but where would we park?


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Karen
> 
> Odd you say the quote includes for a replacement panel, but parts are only listed as Â£99. Have I got that wrong?
> 
> ...


Hello, the parts are only listed as Â£99 so I'm presuming that the damaged panel only costs that much :? v cheap! The quote clearly states replacing the panel but I'm going to mark the damaged one in some way so I can be sure they haven definately replaced it and not just banged out the existing one!

yeah send the boys round lol! that would be pretty cool! Its not as If can set my dogs on them (they're Yorkshire terriers, they're more likely to lick them to death :lol: )

Would be interesting to see what the other repairers say, might give them a call to see. I might be able to buy some lovely tasteful fluffy dice with the spare change 8) (not!)

TBH Im not holding my breath for the money but hey you never know :?


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > If not, I am sure we can organise a mass meet down your way :wink:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > If not, I am sure we can organise a mass meet down your way :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

How about across the [email protected] chest :roll:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Mack The Knife said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

tempting.....very tempting. let's see what Monday brings.


----------



## steventucker1971 (May 14, 2007)

any luck yesterday?


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

nope 

thanks for asking. 

Story so far....

My parents popped across this afternoon and spoke to the woman - said she was going to now write a cheque for me and needed to get her husband to sign it - he works in London but was due back on Thursday. She confirmed she was definately going to pay it (yeah right) So first thing Thurs I will be knocking on their door asking for payment. If I get a cheque (not holding my breath) I will express it through my bank so it clears quickly.

Have spoken to the legal arm of my insurance and basically they can pursue his insurance (if indeed he has it) to claim rather than go through my insurance so I don't have to pay out my excess of Â£350. It'll take longer but I'd rather go down this route first to see where it gets me.

let's see what Thursday brings - no doubt another fob off :roll:


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> - said she was going to now write a cheque for me and needed to get her husband to sign it -


Just make sure you confirm the details of their Â£1190 cheque guarantee card!!!


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hope its a good check they give...that is if they even come up with one! If not, at least you know there are other means for it to be sorted! Good luck!


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Im up for a trip out in the motor to help you out Kazza. It might not be legal but you will get whats owed to you  Damn foreign strokers !

Seriously, hope you get this resolved somehow !?!?!?!


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

Not sure if anyone has already said this, but if he's not insured, your insurers can recover from the MIB, subject to their Â£350 excess. No requirement for him to be prosecuted or anything.

You should just get your insurers to pay and let them recover it - its what you buy insurance for.

Then you should set the cnut alight !


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

if it was me I would cash the cheque and get it fixed else where

Your quote will be high as it will be an insurance job

I do not think they will replace the panel and there is no where near 14 hours labour invloved in that job

I would take it else where - it would cost you half if not less and have a holiday on the rest

My mate is a bodyshop fitter/spayer etc

He did my mates S3 rear quarter and bumper in 7 hours and that was removing rear window bumper etc, prep work and spray job


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

That's been suggested already.

Problem is your mates S3 does not have Aluminium wings like the Mk2 TT. :wink:


----------



## steventucker1971 (May 14, 2007)

sounds like they are deliberately stalling, hoping you might go away.

you never know, they might stump up thurs. kind of people that makes your piss boil :evil:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

BobFat said:


> Im up for a trip out in the motor to help you out Kazza. It might not be legal but you will get whats owed to you  Damn foreign strokers !
> 
> Seriously, hope you get this resolved somehow !?!?!?!


aww bless ya  yeah I feel like sending in the heavies to sort it out. They are total barstewards 

Well 10 o'clock tomorrow I will be knocking on their door demanding my cheque - my parents have been clocking their movements MI5 styleee - her husband will be home early morning and then he goes off again in the afternoon.

Fingers, and anything else available, crossed.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> Fingers, and anything else available, crossed.


Good luck Karen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

I HAVE THE CHEQUE         

Just got to play the waiting game to see whether it's a rubber one or not :roll: Will know on Weds once it's cleared.

Why is it in this highly technologically advanced country it still takes 5 working days to clear a bloody cheque. :roll: Pidgeon post would be quicker :roll:

Its now a waiting game. Roll on Weds.

A big thank you again to everyone who has posted on this thread and offered advice etc. I can't thank you all enough. :-*

Let's hope this is the end of it all and I can get my baby repaired.

K


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Quick clearance perhaps..? What does that cost these days?

Maybe not worth the added cost to the charges you'd also get if it does bounce mind you :?


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Well done Kaz - result then

I will keep my fingers crossed that it is not a Dunlop special

But I am inclined to think that it will clear given the proximity of your folks


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Ok, maybe that is a bit premature, but here's hoping it all works out...


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Quick clearance perhaps..? What does that cost these days?
> 
> Maybe not worth the added cost to the charges you'd also get if it does bounce mind you :?


Barclays who I'm with used to do an express desposit service for Â£15, when I asked about it today basically they still do it but can't guarantee checking that the cheque is bonafide and therefore will clear and the whole process takes 4/5 days. So there seemed little point  its a bit crap really :roll: I can't believe that they just can't ring up their bank and ask whether there are sufficient funds in the account to clear the amount - seems simple to me! ah well.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Well this is better news than I was expecting Karen.

Let's hope it clears and the final bill is less than the estimate :?

Hopefully Tommy is right - given their location, you should be OK.

Otherwise Bobfat and I are on standby


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

the cheque cleared  

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

now let's see how long it takes to get it booked in!

phew! what a relief I can tell you!


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

yippeeeee

glad it all worked out, now go get it fixed


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> the cheque cleared
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> ...


Good news. Will you send them 'thank you' note? Haven't read the whole thread, so don't know if there's any bad blood between now and the first few posts.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news Karen - I, like most others on here thought you were in for a bit of a jolly.

Chuffed for you hun


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks everyone.  Didn't get chance today to get it booked in but will ring tomorrow. Not sure how long it'll take to get parts :? will be without car for at least 2 days.

I've got to get the car booked in to the main stealer as well coz I want them to look at the steering and I now have the dreaded saggy seats  Looks like I'm going to be without my baby for a bit 

Once the car is done I've promised that I will supply proof that the work has been done to them.

A result!


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Phew! [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

car booked in 3rd Dec. They say they need it for 8 working days  WTF are they going to do with it for that length of time?? :? Going to mark the wing somehow to see if they do actually change it.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZA

If it helps - when you said you would be without the car for a couple of days, I was thinking "No chance" it will be at least a week.

Be cool girl - 5 to 8 days is normal for a proper paint up job like this [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just look forward to getting it back


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZA
> 
> If it helps - when you said you would be without the car for a couple of days, I was thinking "No chance" it will be at least a week.
> 
> ...


phew! that's a relief to know. Had visions of them ragging my motor round MK for a few days :lol:

thanks for the reassurance hun  Hope you are keeping well


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Very well thanks Karen.

Your man got his R8 order in yet?


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> They say they need it for 8 working days  WTF are they going to do with it for that length of time?? :?


I'm trusting by now that you've been through so much trouble with this already that I can answer your question quite frankly...

DAY 1: Get car from customer before ordering parts. Use it for the local lunchtime run to the chippy for all the mechanics. Have it ready for repairs starting in the afternoon.
DAY 2: Wrong parts delivered so use car for the rest of the day as general run around. Test sprint it against another customer's similar model.
DAY 3: Use car to collect correct parts. On the way back, call in at local burger joint for mechanics' lunches.
DAY 4: Consider delaying start of work until after lunch, but possibly actually start work in the morning.
DAY 5: Tell customer work is nearly finished.
DAY 6: Tell customer work is nearly finished.
DAY 7: Tell customer work is nearly finished.
DAY 8: Tell customer work is nearly finished.
DAY 9: Finish work but test-drive (via Pizza Hut) identifies necessary re-work.
DAY 10: etc


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

A tad naughty Mack...

...but completely accurate of course [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > They say they need it for 8 working days  WTF are they going to do with it for that length of time?? :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad to hear the cheque cleared Kazzaj!! I must remind myself to stop being such a pessimist these days!!
Hope all goes well with the repairs too!


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

well car went in last Monday and I got it back this afternoon, made a really good job of it. God I missed it, they gave me a courtesy car which was a 1.2 polo  the only cool thing about it was it was black, and heavens above it had windey down windows    I didn't think they made cars with these anymore :?

Had 6 extra miles on the clock for "road test" :roll: - I only left a minute amount of petrol in the car so they would use it for lunch runs etc.

am happy bunny now


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news Karen!

Chuffed for you hun :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bit of a turn around from the nightmare that could have been.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Bit of a turn around from the nightmare that could have been.


absolutely. I count myself v. lucky

let's hope the barsteward learns to look in his rear view mirror next time :roll:

1100 quid aint exactly pocket change :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd still report them to the police and make sure they are insured - something seems amiss.


----------

